# An old mate named Squidder



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi all, in trying to get in contact with Jason, could one of you pm me his email address. I introduced him to kayak fishing 10 years ago and may be relocating to Canberra.

Regards to those old timers that remember me.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Milt, check your PMs mate 8)


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

I got lost and saw this... takes me back! Hope you lads are well


----------

